
April breaks global temperature record, marking seven months of new highs - cryptoz
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/may/16/april-third-month-in-row-to-break-global-temperature-records
======
Recurecur
The peak of the current El Niño exceeded that of the 1998 version by a massive
0.08 C, according to satellite data. What is the probability the difference is
natural variation? I suspect things aren't nearly as dire as the usual
breathless pronouncements would have us believe...

Regardless, a new push for advanced nuclear power would be a good thing. Air
pollution isn't good for anyone. Next-gen technology from companies like
Thorcon Power will provide power at lower rates than coal, with no possibility
of meltdown and no need for water cooling.

